# onnenpekka



## svensken

I was wondering what onnenpekka means exactly and in what circumstances the word is used. Can you give me one or two examples as to when it is used perfectly?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

It means "lucky fellow", a person who seems to have more than his fair share of good fortune.

_Jussi on onnenpekka! Hän voitti eilen miljoona euroa lotossa.

_I don't think young people use the word a lot these days, though.


----------



## sakvaka

På svenska heter det *lyckans ost*.

Grumpy Old Man is quite right, we young people don't use it too often in our everyday lives, but we're capable of recognizing it all the same. After all, there are hardly any proper modern counterparts that we could use.

_Jussilla kävi aikamoinen mäihä!_ / _Jussilla menee lujaa_ / ...

Nah. _Onnenpekka_ is the most idiomatic and natural alternative in written contexts.


----------



## sakvaka

På svenska heter det *lyckans ost*.

Grumpy Old Man is quite right, we young people don't use it too often in our everyday lives, but we're capable of recognizing it all the same. After all, there are hardly any proper modern counterparts that we could use.

_Jussilla kävi aikamoinen mäihä!_ / _Jussilla menee lujaa_ / ...

Nah. _Onnenpekka_ is the most idiomatic and natural alternative in written contexts.


----------

